# Looking for EMT experience in Northern CA.



## jordanair45 (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone hear of anything? I know my area is crawling with EMT-Bs, but I'm looking everyday and still can't find a thing! Just got my Ambulance cert also!


----------



## beandip4all (Jun 30, 2011)

jordanair45 said:


> Anyone hear of anything? I know my area is crawling with EMT-Bs, but I'm looking everyday and still can't find a thing! Just got my Ambulance cert also!



apply to companies in person.  go around and fill out aps.  wear a suit, make a good impression, bring copies of your certs.  be prepared to interview on the spot if you hit a hiring manager. 

go on google maps to find ambulance companies in your area.  AVOID craigslist job postings for EMTs- that is where you find the sketchy ift transit companies who only hire per diem and don't have AEDs on rigs.

keep pounding the pavement, be persistent, network and put your face out there.  You'll find something eventually! 

AMR is taking apps right now for their expanding BLS ops...


----------



## EmptyMyTrash (Jul 4, 2011)

what area of norcal are you in?  Have you applied for Protransport-1?  They seem to hire at least once a quarter in multiple areas; sacramento, santa rosa, modesto, alameda, santa clara, san francisco


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 4, 2011)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## Futureblue (Jul 4, 2011)

A lot of places in Norcal get up to 20 applications a day. Driving around in a suit will most likely be a giant waste of time and gas. Plus, most places in our area want e-mailed, faxed or intranet applications only.

Apply to the ads as you find them, but the economy and the overstocking EMT's makes us a dime a dozen. Luck to you.


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 4, 2011)

Where in northern cali are you located?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 4, 2011)

rural metro just got the san jose contract try them


----------



## Nyricanff2b (Jul 4, 2011)

Rural metro and paramedics plus ( Santa Clara, alameda county) hired on all AMR employees from the respective counties...


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 5, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> A lot of places in Norcal get up to 20 applications a day. Driving around in a suit will most likely be a giant waste of time and gas. Plus, most places in our area want e-mailed, faxed or intranet applications only.
> 
> Apply to the ads as you find them, but the economy and the overstocking EMT's makes us a dime a dozen. Luck to you.



Disagree with this, I applied in person and had 2 on the spot interviews this way and ultimately 6 job offers from this method.  Its easy to nay say abbott it being a waste of time unless you get out there and do it yourself!  Ymmv.


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just letting you know, protransport-1 and AMR is the best place to work in northern California, the pay is great and the people you work with are great, besides the other bad people lol. But they are the best paying company here, I hear AMR is hiring as well. But if you want to try other company's, I saw priority 1 on craigslist that's hiring EMTs as well.

Here's a list for you

Norcal ambulance
Priority 1
Protransport-1
Royal ambulance
Golden ambulance
AMR
Bayshore ambulance
Silicon valley ambulance
Paramedic plus
Ruralmetro
Westmed ambulance

Let me know how it goes, also check craigslist, indeed.com, simplyhire.com, hospital ER tech position, and county jobs posting. Good luck dude! And always 
Dress nicely and have a nice folder. Have a cover letter and resume as well and practice practice interview behavioral questions. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Futureblue (Jul 5, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> Disagree with this, I applied in person and had 2 on the spot interviews this way and ultimately 6 job offers from this method.  Its easy to nay say abbott it being a waste of time unless you get out there and do it yourself!  Ymmv.



Maybe it was like this several years ago, when you were looking, but in 2011 going door to door won't bear much fruit. You can disagree all day long, but when was the last time you looked for an EMS job? I completed my certs in February 2011 and was hired in April, 2011 - So unless you just got hired, I'd say my experience, at least in job hunting, is more relevant. 

In the end the OP will do what he thinks is best, as he should.


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 5, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> Maybe it was like this several years ago, when you were looking, but in 2011 going door to door won't bear much fruit. You can disagree all day long, but when was the last time you looked for an EMS job?



why would you presume to know when or how long ago i was job hunting and applying?  i think you're being needlessly argumentative. 

applying in person worked for me, multiple times over (once for a BLS job and once for an ALS job), and it's also worked so several people i know.  hiring managers like to look you in the face, sit down with an applicant, and get a feel for them.  it leads to interviews, which leads to jobs.  

i don't know why you're discouraging people from doing this.  lots of companies don't even check their fax machines, and emails just pile up unread.  going there in person, with copies of all your certs printed out, is oftentimes a sure-fire way to make sure they look through your stuff, and differentiate yourself. 

at worst, it wastes time and wastes gas.  at best, it gets you a job.  

OP- gl and keep us posted with how it goes! cheers


----------



## Futureblue (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not discouraging anyone from anything; I'm simply offering an alternative point of view - That's what forums are for, in part. Grow some thicker skin. Stop getting all emo over it.  Read your own posts and you'll see that the only right way is your way, which is barking mad egotistical.

Lighten up. Disagree if you want, but there is no need to give yourself a stomach ache over it. mmk k?


----------



## beandip4all (Jul 5, 2011)

Futureblue said:


> Read your own posts and you'll see that the only right way is your way, which is barking mad egotistical.
> 
> Lighten up. Disagree if you want, but there is no need to give yourself a stomach ache over it. mmk k?



i can't believe i'm getting trolled into replying to this, but here goes... for the last time! 

if anyone is getting emo over this, it is you, which, after a quick review of your posting history, makes sense.  here you are complaining that a company WANTED you to go apply in person (oh, the irony....).  Also, here is one of you stating how you can't pay your bills and you are quitting EMS. 

clearly, you have some dog in this fight that I do not, and hence you will argue me to death and never let it go. 

i hope you find a way to pay your bills and enjoy your career in EMS. 

good luck and cheers, 
bean


----------



## Futureblue (Jul 5, 2011)

beandip4all said:


> ARRGGGG. This is MY Internet. I'm always right!



You're a sick little pup, aren't you. I mean really. My care pockets are empty. If you want to run around searching the profiles of people who have different opinions than yours then you really should get some kind of posting disclaimer that says you're the creepy forum kid, or something.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 5, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I'm enjoying this.



I'm not.


----------

